# Looking for Pen Raised Birds for Dog Training



## dcallahan (Nov 13, 2017)

Hey guys,
I have a new Brittany, it is his first hunting season and he is doing so good with training. I have been buying pen raised birds to help train him and have been going to these hunting farms. I have been getting my birds from a guy in Hurricane Utah but he has run out of birds. Do any of you guys know of someone that sells birds ei. chukar, bob white, or pheasant closer to southern utah? I live in St. George but would be willing to drive a few hours to get some birds if I needed. Any help would be great!


----------



## Deacon92 (Jun 6, 2017)

I know its not pen raised birds, but we saw quite a few quail very consistenly on the Virgin River walking Trail off of Exit 2 in St George. Might be worth running the pup on some wild ones!


----------



## dcallahan (Nov 13, 2017)

Yeah, he has been on some wild quail. Quail are hard for young pups. They like to run a lot and don’t hold very well. But we have been out a lot on wild chukar and he has done real good. I just like to work on stuff with him with pen raised birds cause you can control the situation a lot more. So all we will hunt is wild birds though.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

dcallahan said:


> Yeah, he has been on some wild quail. Quail are hard for young pups. They like to run a lot and don't hold very well. But we have been out a lot on wild chukar and he has done real good. I just like to work on stuff with him with pen raised birds cause you can control the situation a lot more. So all we will hunt is wild birds though.


+1


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

I know a guy south of Richfield that used to keep a lot. He has cut back but may have some available.....


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I would personally invest in Some homing Pigeons! Very easy and convenient for yard work type scenarios.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Do you have a source of Eurasians you could trap?
They are priceless for dog training.


----------

